# Tip Signs - Show Us Yours



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

So what kind of sign do you have in your car? I'm considering something like this...
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8qovN97MIyebkx1Wi1TRnpsRWM


----------



## Daboltz (May 16, 2016)

Seems harsh


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Thats not going to work.


----------



## JCHeights (Jan 25, 2016)

That is...umm...terrible. I could almost guarantee you getting almost no tips and a lot of one stars.


----------



## livinloud89 (Dec 20, 2015)

Onthelake56 said:


> View attachment 46781
> Just got mine two days ago. rarely ever get a tip. Used it yesterday and got tips from 50% of my pax. Total was $28 - I'm impressed. http:// carolinarideshare.com


Looks embarrassing and unprofessional...I hope you didnt pay for that.


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

Yes I did. It has made a big difference. So glad I took the chance. Does it do the job is the big question. I see drivers cars that look embarrassing and unprofessional. Question there is, does it get the job done. Also you should remember that there is nothing truely professional about us or we would not be driving Uber/Lyft. When I match your opinion against the results, I'll take the results. But, thanks anyway!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Onthelake56 said:


> Yes I did. It has made a big difference. So glad I took the chance. Does it do the job is the big question. I see drivers cars that look embarrassing and unprofessional. Question there is, does it get the job done. Also you should remember that there is nothing truely professional about us or we would not be driving Uber/Lyft. When I match your opinion against the results, I'll take the results. But, thanks anyway!


----------



## kcandrive (Jun 21, 2016)

Onthelake56 said:


> View attachment 46781
> Just got mine two days ago. rarely ever get a tip. Used it yesterday and got tips from 50% of my pax. Total was $28 - I'm impressed.


I like this sign. Looks like they may be out? I only see magnets and decals on the website now.


----------



## TONY-T (Sep 5, 2015)

The message i used in this is a bit old, but i still use the sign.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

TONY-T said:


> The message i used in this is a bit old, but i still use the sign.


I like it, wonder if I could sell banner ads to local businesses.


----------

